
Senior Executives Get More Sleep Than Everyone Else - e_b
https://hbr.org/2018/02/senior-executives-get-more-sleep-than-everyone-else
======
e_b
"In our assessment of 35,000 leaders and interviews with 250 more, we found
that the more senior a person’s role is, the more sleep they get. ... It used
to be a badge of honor to brag about sleeping few hours, but our research
should serve as inspiration for aspiring leaders to make sleep sacrosanct. The
key message: If you want to be an effective leader, and rise in the ranks, get
enough sleep."

~~~
sbinthree
I think this makes sense. Money makes it way easier to automate / hire for
non-essential things. My time is basically just work, family, reading or sleep
at this point. Everything else is automated or hired for.

